# Need some help



## tinahassrat (Mar 8, 2015)

Everybody in here men?I want join .what should I do ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 8, 2015)

Must be a man, freeborn of good report and well recommend


----------



## MarkR (Mar 9, 2015)

tinahassrat said:


> Everybody in here men?I want join .what should I do ?


Where are you located?  While not recognized by mainstream Freemasonry, there are female-only and mixed-sex groups.  Mainstream Freemasonry is male only.


----------



## tinahassrat (Mar 13, 2015)

I live in Iran .


----------



## tinahassrat (Mar 13, 2015)

In here it's too hard find somebody


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 13, 2015)

Masonry is currently banned in Iran.  Theocracies tend to ban organizations that teach free choice in religion.  To become a brother you would have to emigrate.  Then once a brother you would no longer be able to return.  This is never something we want our brothers to have to do.


----------

